# TwistedDementia's Skull Project



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Hey guy's! I'm also in the skull race( not actually in competition), trying to come up with a better animated skull for the minimum cash. I noticed Richie mentioned about helicopter parts. The most versital mount I could come up with so far is a helicoter swash plate design. My current R&D is very crud but I figure use the stuff I already have before spending money.
Also have any of you tried using a Realistic Rotting Skull instead of the bucky's. I know on the net they go for about $25 + shipping but I found 8 of them at Halloween USA for $5.95 a peice and cleaned them out. They have a lot more room in the brain cavity and thier a lot lighter, plus I'm experimenting with HDPE to keep the weight down.
I'm using VSA with several differen't board's, whichever one I have out.
Here is some pic's of my current progress.
I'll make a short video of the movement as soon as I get a chance.

http://www.twisteddementia.com/Prop_Pics/swash_style_gimble.jpg
http://www.twisteddementia.com/Prop_Pics/skull_HDPE_mount_plate.jpg
http://www.twisteddementia.com/Prop_Pics/skull_inside_linkage_plate.jpg


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

TwistedDementia said:


> I noticed Richie mentioned about helicopter parts. The most versital mount I could come up with so far is a helicoter swash plate design.


Twisted,

You are a great detective and exactly correct as to what I'm going to use. It's actually the cyclic mount for a Bell 206 Longranger helicopter, which is as you described. I got my hands on my setup from a helicopter that had gone down in water, so the parts had to be retired, but are still in new condition. BTW...my flying record is excellent. It wasn't me who wrecked it. Needless to say, these parts need to be cut way down, I'm just showing what they look like unmodified. The underside of the ball joint, which really is just like your gimble setup, I believe are teflon coated and the fluidity of motion is wonderful. There are also parts in the photo that should enable me to make a version much closer to yours should I decide not to cut up assembled part.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Here's a video of the current progress, keep in mind this is totally prototype, the finished product is a lot smaller and can't be seen as much on the bottom. Man we're in the same boat! Let me know what you think.

http://www.twisteddementia.com/Video/short_clip_of_skull_movement_wmp.wmv


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Link is to your homepage. I only see your haunt vids there.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Dr Morbius said:


> Link is to your homepage. I only see your haunt vids there.


Just updated the link try it now.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey that works pretty good! Nice job!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Thank's, as I get further I be sure to share.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi there Twisted, 

I realize you still have fine tuning to do to that wonderful creation of yours, but if that is basically the type of movement I can expect from the neck bracket I'm working on, I'm going to be very happy. Fluidity of motion is a must on my project, from the looks of yours, it is for you as well. Great job!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

That's what takes so dang long, I try to improve over and over, maybe to much?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm in the same boat with mine. Always tweaking, but as long as it's always improving with each tweak, then it's not a waste of time. If I weren't seeing better results everytime I make a minor change, I would call it done.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Good Point.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

TwistedDementia said:


> maybe to much?


Hey, I learned years ago to limit compromise, if possible. The most important lessons for me since about 1996 when I started making life size figures was patience and perseverance. Without keeping both of those in proper check, allowing either one of those to get the best of you, it's possible you may never be totally satisfied with your creations. Besides, anyone looking at that video can tell how hard you've been working on it. Keep forging forward!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Much appreciated, I'm glad I've found a place to share idea's we all can benefit from.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Any thoughts on your jaw servo? Looks like you have plenty of room to mount one...or five! LOL!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Yeah, It's going to mount above the HDPE plate near the center, reason being I want to insert a rod down into the back of the jaw vertically, that way you don't see any linkage on the out side of the brain cavity. That leaves me a lot of room for the eyes.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I haven't been able to log back on to the forum until now, but here is some updated pic's of my R&D.

http://www.twisteddementia.com/Prop_Pics/swash_style_gimble.jpg
http://www.twisteddementia.com/Prop_Pics/swash_style_gimble_inside_skull.jpg
http://www.twisteddementia.com/Prop_Pics/swash_style_gimble_bottom_skull.jpg


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

How did you attach the bearings/collar or whatever they are to the "eye"? or does it go all the way through in one piece?


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Just when I think I'm getting someplace. Now I have to start all over to keep up with the Hauntforumers!!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

darryl said:


> Just when I think I'm getting someplace. Now I have to start all over to keep up with the Hauntforumers!!


That's what we're here for, to help out. I haddn't worked on mine for a while untill I came to this forum and now I'm back in full gear.


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

I am still only seeing haunt vids- even when I refresh the page. Could you post a direct link to your vid of the skull?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Are you using this link?
http://www.twisteddementia.com/Video...vement_wmp.wmv

works for me!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Very good guys.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

When's Sickie gonna make a skull?


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Sorry for the delay, For some reason, since the domain change, I can only access the forum short periods throughout the day, hopefully it will be fixed after this weekend.

As Dr M posted the link is:

http://www.twisteddementia.com/Video/short_clip_of_skull_movement_wmp.wmv


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Doc, I only have enough brains to form the word, D'OH!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Dr Morbius said:


> How did you attach the bearings/collar or whatever they are to the "eye"? or does it go all the way through in one piece?


All the way through in one piece.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Okay, stupid question...where did you get it?


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Okay, stupid question...where did you get it?


I assume you mean the eyes. I got them at a Halloween USA last year. This is what the package looks like and a comparison example.

http://twisteddementia.com/Prop_Pics/YEUX_compare.jpg


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Does the rotation rod axis spin through the eye, or does the eye "travel" with the rod? I'm just curious, I'm not making one like yours, I just want to know these things..LOL!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

The eye travel's with the rod Dr M.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

OK Propmaster, as promised, I have a update on the skull eye's setup. So far it's still R&D and I have a way's to go but this should give you an Idea the route I'm going.
This is a very simple setup for a 2 axis eye. It's obviously not completed but I'm working on it. And don't mind all the extra holes on the skull, it's the one I use for testing.
By the way, my 6 year old daughter would like credit for the florescent paint job she did on my skull. LOL
Let me know if you have more questions.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

and a fine paint job she did! :>


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I like the paint job. It looks like muscles.  The eyes look like they'll work well. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Looks cool TD..
hope you do a how to on this , with whatever you connecting it too !!
what does something like this cost to make?
do you need to go to a special store for parts?

"By the way, my 6 year old daughter would like credit for the florescent paint job she did on my skull. "
ps..looks like you have an artists in the making..tell her great job!!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Lilly said:


> Looks cool TD..
> hope you do a how to on this , with whatever you connecting it too !!
> what does something like this cost to make?
> do you need to go to a special store for parts?


Yes Lilly, when I finish I will have a how to!
Actually I'm trying to keep costs to a minimal and all the parts common things we all can get our hands on so any home haunter can build one themselves.
I'll keep posting when i get more progress done. Thanks for the compliment and I'll tell the daughter, LOL.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Very nice work, TD! I am impressed with your skills. Your eye mech looks top notch.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Thank's Dr, I'm trying to keep it simple as possible, not always so easy as you know.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Boy, don't I! Your design is simple and elegant, compared to mine. Can't wait to see it come alive!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I'll never know how you got all that stuff in that bucky? Nice job!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Spit and a crowbar...I'm serious. LOL!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

_nice_ Lol


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Ok here's an update on the eye's. I installed the RGB LED's and they look pretty good so far.


























This one's with the eye cover.


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Lookin good so far TD cant wait to see it done.


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

Great Job on the eyes!!! What componets did you use? Plastic parts and Leds?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Oooo..nice! What eyes did you use?


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

The one's from Ghost Ride. They look very real!
http://www.ghostride.com/products/body_parts/


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

OH!! They have half eyes!! Just what I need.. Thank you!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Dr M, I found some other half eyes a little cheeper.

http://www.madmartian.com/eyes/eye_menu_real.htm


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks BB! I like the price better for sure, not so sure about the "veins" but maybe they are paintable? I appreciate the link!


----------



## ryanhailey (Jun 25, 2007)

Twisted dementia, How are you controlling the LED's and powering them. I have never used them before.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I'll bet he's using a DMX interface..I'll just betcha.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Actually... I'm using picoswitch relays.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Dr. loses the bet.


----------



## ryanhailey (Jun 25, 2007)

Could you show us how you've got it hooked up?


----------



## ryanhailey (Jun 25, 2007)

Please!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

TwistedDementia said:


> Actually... I'm using picoswitch relays.


'Doh!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Been so long since this project started.


----------

